# Lemon meringue E-Liquid



## VapeSnow (1/10/15)

Hi there

Is there any Vendor selling a local lemon meringue liquid?


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/10/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi there
> 
> Is there any Vendor selling a local lemon meringue liquid?


ELP - White Biscuit Bread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (1/10/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> ELP - White Biscuit Bread


Awesome stuff!! Im vaping a bottle of lemon bar and man love that lemon meringue taste in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (1/10/15)

The Centurion Vapes Lemon Cheesecake is also very nice


----------



## Frostbite (1/10/15)

@KieranD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/15)

Try the Nom du Plume #2


----------



## MetalGearX (2/10/15)

ORION northern Star


----------

